
Why are Silicon Valley billionaires starving themselves? - Jerry2
https://theweek.com/articles/835226/why-are-silicon-valley-billionaires-starving-themselves
======
iron0013
Am I missing something, or does the author really not mention the strong body
of evidence showing that calorie restriction is one of the only interventions
consistently associated with a significantly longer lifespan? I feel like it's
obvious that Jack and anyone else skipping meals is doing so because of solid
science, not "because Stoicism" (and a good thing, too, because how idiotic
would that be?)

~~~
yughurt
I agree. The article is so obviously biased against anything related to the
world of tech that it makes me feel like it was written by a bot.

